# The Matrix



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 6, 2013)

MORPHEUS: Let me tell you why you are here. You're here because you know something. What you know you can't explain, but you feel it. You've felt it your entire life. There's something wrong with the world. You don't know what it is, but it's there, like a splinter in your mind, driving you mad. It is this feeling that brought you to me. Do you know what I'm talking about?
NEO: The Matrix?
MORPHEUS: Do you want to know what it is?
Neo nods.
MORPHEUS: The Matrix is everywhere. It is all around us, even now in this very room. You can see it when you look out your window, or when you turn on your television. You can feel it when you go to work, when you go to church, when you pay your taxes. It is the world that has been pulled over your eyes to blind you from the truth.
NEO: What truth?
MORPHEUS: That you are a slave, Neo. Like everyone else, you were born into bondage, born into a prison that you cannot smell or taste or touch. A prison for your mind.

*What is the Matrix?*

In my opinion, The Matrix films provide the best metaphor our society has for understanding why organized evil and oppression are allowed to exist, and so I will use it for this purpose. While my interpretation isn't the only possible one, I believe it to be valid, comprehensive, and most importantly, illustrative of the message I am trying to convey.
So let's begin by discussing what the Matrix is not. The Matrix is not the physical world. As far as I'm concerned, the physical world is actually real and is in fact governed ceaselessly by the laws of physics. Conversely, the Matrix is also not the Internet, despite what many seem to believe. The Matrix spans and transcends both these worlds. It has existed since the dawn of civilization, and it will continue to exist until its collapse.
So then, what is it? Well, that's complicated. Much like in the movie, it's nearly impossible to convey the size and scope of the Matrix to someone who doesn't already see it for what it is. However, unlike the movie, I believe it is an ethical imperative to try to convey it in a literal sense, even to those who are so dependent upon the Matrix that they would fight to protect it. At worst, they won't understand or believe and will continue on about their business. In a sense, I believe Cypher was right to resent Morpheus for what he did, because Morpheus engaged in flat out trickery and deception to free people.
But I digress. The Matrix is the social structure that subordinates Humanity to its will. It is the machinery of society that exists solely to perpetuate itself, its influence, and its power independent of any human need. It insulates us from each other and ourselves through deception, and essentially transforms us into servile engines of economic and political output (power). The machines that live off this power are institutions: large corporations, governments, schools, religious institutions, and even non-profit orgs. Every institution will reach a point in its existence where its primary function becomes self-preservation and perpetuation, instead of serving human need. At this point it becomes a machine of the Matrix. For example, when they become machines, governments cease to serve people and instead seek to extend their power over them; corporations prioritize increasing shareholder value over producing quality products or otherwise serving the public good; schools view students as a means and not an end; religious organizations equate membership with salvation (and actively oppose other teachings and even independent practice); and non-profits and charities spend more budget on fund raising activity than on their original focus. Inevitably all large institutions eventually become machines. They become too big for Humanity.
In addition to the independent self-perpetuating machines that write most of our paychecks, the Matrix has several major cooperative and more actively sinister groups of machines subsisting off of its power and directly contributing to the structure of the Matrix itself. These groups are the Military Industrial Complex, the Political Industrial Complex, the Prison Industrial Complex, the Surveillance Industrial Complex, the Media Industrial Complex, the Academic Industrial Complex, the Agricultural Industrial Complex, the Medical Industrial Complex and the major religious organizations (not to be confused with actual religions, many religious organizatons have abandoned the underlying principles of the religions they claim to represent). All machines in these groups either actively oppress humanity, or enable the oppression to persist. It is through their combined efforts that the Matrix takes on some of its more distasteful qualities.

*Resisting the Matrix*

Resistance is a mental state. The Matrix is designed to make it easy to accept what it tells you, and to make it hard to filter the Truth from the lies. Resisting the Matrix requires understanding its operating principles and assumptions, rejecting them, and helping others to do the same.
The Matrix is fascist, the Matrix is deceptive, and the Matrix is bureaucracy. The Matrix is essentially the rule of the institution over the individual, and in it, the rights of the individual are subordinate to the rights of the institution. Individuals have to believe (or at least not actively oppose the idea) that large corporations have the right to protect their profits above all else, and thus dictate policy and law. They have to believe that this law is just, moral, and seemingly based upon reason. Or, they have to feel unaffected by the law on an individual level. They have to accept the program, and be satisfied with the rewards given for doing so. They have to do their jobs, pay their taxes, and be content with their salary (at least to the point where their salary and the stability it provides are appealing enough to deter risking leaving the Matrix). Rejecting these beliefs is the first step in resisting the Matrix.
Furthermore, people must be insulated from the creative process. They have to forget that they are able to produce craft as individuals independent of large institutions, and they must feel entirely dependent upon the system to provide them with what they need. It is mostly through the violation of this principle that many who work with computers come to free themselves, or at least come to see the Matrix for what it is. Despite being products of the Matrix (for the most part), computers and the Internet enable humans to create individual works on a global scale: independent media, self-publishing, Free Open Source Software, computer music, computer art and graphics, and so on. Computers also enable independent people to communicate and build human-serving social structures outside of the Matrix.
However, note that computers aren't the only means of accomplishing this, and this time period isn't the first one of Exodus. In the 1960s, for example, people departed from the Matrix en-mass and independently created art, culture, and music, largely catalyzed by psychedelic drugs. Unfortunately, much of this structure collapsed due to a number of reasons, the main one being the hasty, ill-considered and unsustainable manner of its construction and the subsequent institutional and legal backlash. Miraculously, however, many of the core ideas have persisted. It would seem that the present catalyst is a combination of the Internet and again psychedelics. The ultimate would have to be staying in touch with the Creator Force, listening to what is being transmitted. These phenomena provide a way of disconnecting yourself from the programmed reality and assumptions of the Matrix and taking your perceptions into your own hands.
To persist, the Matrix requires control, and in democratic societies it maintains this control by filtering people's view of reality through corporate-owned mass media and television. In essence, the Matrix requires a form of thought control, but not in the science fiction sense. Instead, it achieves an effective enough manner of thought control by manufacturing consent. The large majority of the public has to "buy in". They have to believe that the news media give them an accurate picture of the world. And by and large, they do believe this. Everything the general public knows about the world, they know through the Matrix. The symbols and images the Matrix presents to them have become more real than reality itself. Hence the popularity of the ungodly abomination that is Reality TV.
Note that while some media outlets do actively promote a political agenda of domination and control, on the whole it is not through some grand conspiracy that this process (or any process of the Matrix) functions. It is simply the way mass media is organized. Mass media is a machine that exists as a profit maximizing entity, and the most profitable news (and the cheapest news to produce) is recycled soundbytes and pre-packaged press releases from corporations and government. Furthermore, in the interest of preserving its revenue stream, news media cannot allow the public to hold any opinion that may threaten the authority and policy of government or the profitability of their sponsors, which are also machines of the Matrix and almost always directly involved in the business of domination and control. Thus the media must perpetuate the status quo. No news is good news.
Understanding this bias in the media is key to undoing the filter it applies. Consider who the advertisers and sponsors are. Beware of press releases disguised as investigative reporting. When possible, confirm mainstream, corporate produced stories with coverage from places like IndyMedia (go local), Wikinews, GNN, Politech, Free Speech TV, Democracy Now, Free Speech Radio News, and FAIR. A lot of the time these sources also cover many eye-popping items that for some reason don't even receive mention on corporate news media.
Last, and most assuredly not least, the Matrix seeks to identify and know its members at all times, in a misguided attempt to maintain control. It demands total surrender of your privacy to function in it. It is by breaking this last property of the Matrix that we come to truly free ourselves from it; to create economies, communication, and culture independent of its control.
Of course, the ultimate form of resistance is to fully disconnect from any and all dependence upon and allegiance to government and institution; to remove yourself from the power structure of the Matrix, and contribute your economic output to resistance economies. It is this form of resistance that faces the most violent opposition from the Matrix, since providing this economic power is the primary function of Humanity, as it sees it.
Unfortunately for many this form of resistance is simply unattainable due to family and social ties, especially starting from your first realization of the size and scope of the Matrix. However, unlike in movie, it is possible to liberate yourself gradually instead of immediately, and in some cases this can prove easier than an 'all-at-once' attempt. It starts with disconnecting. Cut out TV from your life entirely, especially TV news and Reality TV shows. You should be able to get all your information and entertainment from the web, or from real reality (or from the occasional movie). Avoid chain stores where possible, especially for food. Supporting smaller (especially sustainable) business keeps entrepreneurial and independent business spirit alive. Getting and staying out of debt (especially debt without equity, or rapidly depreciating equity such as car loans) is crucial, as debt is a primary mechanism the Matrix uses to ensure your obedience. Also, if you are a salaried employee, working a 40 hour (or perhaps even 35) hour work week can be a big start to declaring your freedom from the machine and the corporate American peer-pressure to be a diligent slave. It also frees up huge amounts of mental energy which is then available for resistance.
From here, a limited form of resistance whereby you leave the Matrix for short periods of time (long enough to conduct purchases, business transactions, and communications with the underground) is well within the reach of all computer literate individuals, and functioning as a consumer is sufficiently supportive of the Anonymous Economy for it to be sustainable. Moreover, the probability of discovery of this sort of activity can be reduced as much as you choose.
Privacy and anonymity have been reduced to the point of non-existence in recent years. Our personal, private information is stockpiled and sold to the highest bidder like so much inventory at a warehouse. National Security Letters are written to make countless requests for records from our search engines, libraries, and book stores with no court oversight. Email and especially searchable data is practically unprotected from anyone who might ask to have it. All our electronic communications are tapped. Massive governmental data mining schemes are being built to record everything we publish on the web. In many workplaces, employers spy on and control their employees' Internet access, and this practice is widely considered to be acceptable.
These are dark times. The Fourth Amendment has all but disappeared, thanks to the Wars on Drugs, Porn, and Terror. Any practicing trial lawyer will tell you that you can no longer rely on unreasonable search to be the basis for excluding evidence, especially for digital evidence in the hands of a third party. Likewise the First Amendment has been shredded with exceptions and provisos, and is only truly available to those with the money to fight costly (and usually frivolous) court battles against large corporations. In short, you can say what you want so long as it doesn't affect corporate profits.
How we got to a legal state where all this activity is the accepted norm, I'm not quite sure. It seems to stem from an underlying assumption that our function at work and at home is that of a diligent slave - a single unit of economic output under the direct watch and total control of our superiors at all times; that we should accept this surveillance because we should have nothing to hide from our benevolent overlords who are watching us merely to protect us from evil. I believe this view is wrong. Moreover, I believe it is time for all of us to reverse the tide.


----------



## crow jane (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer POINT BREAK, to be quite honest


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 7, 2013)

crow jane said:


> I prefer POINT BREAK, to be quite honest


 
That's what you have to bring to the table after reading that? Psshhh....


----------



## beat_tramp (Apr 7, 2013)

I lately am trying to resist the "urge to speak" (one of those natural life lessons one picks up on of wich I first heard solidified into a teaching via Vaisnaivism (aka orthodox Hinduism or "Hare Krishnas") especially if I dont really know much about the subject matter.Im one of those rare cases that has never seen the Matrix but I think i should..So I went and got some feedback from sources I trust before reading your whole post.(I read half of it .... why I just have to say something?? ... I dunno but heres what I got so far "As both Geek Orthodox, and as an all-around computer geek, I especially enjoyed the hacker-esque theme coupled with the intense action. 

Something else struck me though, as the underlying Matrix Reloaded film contains something a bit more mysterious and rather dark. The Matrix Reloaded is littered with a dark philosophic mentality that intrigues me. I propose for discussion, to anyone interested, the philosophic models outlined in this movie, and the implications they have on humanity as a whole.

20th century thought, the way paved by Freud and Nietzsche, leads to our contemporary modernist thinking.

The question I pose is this, Is humanity as a whole progressing towards nihilism and annihilation? What is reality? Is it in the minds of man, or does reality exist in a dimension of its own. We live in a godless and selfish society, plagued by greed, lead by those in power and who possess massive wealth. Without God we are in fact nothing, are we not?"

(Its someone elses quote from a different message board. Isnt that pathetic? Ill come back later.)


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 7, 2013)

beat_tramp said:


> I lately am trying to resist the "urge to speak" (one of those natural life lessons one picks up on of wich I first heard solidified into a teaching via Vaisnaivism (aka orthodox Hinduism or "Hare Krishnas") especially if I dont really know much about the subject matter.Im one of those rare cases that has never seen the Matrix but I think i should..So I went and got some feedback from sources I trust before reading your whole post.(I read half of it .... why I just have to say something?? ... I dunno but heres what I got so far "As both Geek Orthodox, and as an all-around computer geek, I especially enjoyed the hacker-esque theme coupled with the intense action.
> 
> Something else struck me though, as the underlying Matrix Reloaded film contains something a bit more mysterious and rather dark. The Matrix Reloaded is littered with a dark philosophic mentality that intrigues me. I propose for discussion, to anyone interested, the philosophic models outlined in this movie, and the implications they have on humanity as a whole.
> 
> ...


 
Nah that's not pathetic. Everyone has questions you know? Sometimes they may have already asked what you have been asking or you never asked it and after reading it realized you totally would ask that question. So I get it. I've studied Nihilism and Existentialism and I understand that many people argue it's IMPOSSIBLE to know if there is or isn't a God. Yeah, valid point. BUT I go by what I have experienced and I already told you about that in a PM. There certainly is SOMETHING that created this universe even if it may or may not be an "entity" of some sort. Even if you go by pure science and believe it was only the Big Bang, well even they don't know what that single point was that everything expanded from. So something within that single point is The Mystery and it's definitely The Creator. That doesn't necessarily mean a bearded white male God. The Creator meaning simply the force that created us. But I can speak for myself and say that I know God exists. Only people as individuals can experience this and understand it on their own. I have. And from what you told me, you have. Until someone else does they will deem you a whole list of different things and tell you something's wrong with you. And I totally get that, but I don't let it bother me because I just know. It's not a "belief system", it's based on my experience with The Unknown completely leaving my ego body. You know as well as I do, that when you REALLY meet someone who knows what you're talking about, or even walking down the street and catch glances with a random Lightworker, it's like fuckin' lightning struck right in front of you


----------



## Odin (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm really not clear yet in this point in my life what I exactly believe about spirituality.
A lot of traditions pull at me. And I find it hard to focus in on any one absolute personal view.
I do try to understand the universe in terms of modern science though. Shows like Carl Sagans Cosmos... and just about anything astronomical in nature pulls at me and make me question the nature of this life.

Though. As in the thread where I posted the self-immolation of Thich Quang Duc I truly feel there is some thing deeply powerful about human thought... and If I ever get the discipline I will try to explore that with meditation and getting back to nature via Walden...

In Raymond E. Feist's Riftwar Cycle series of fantasy books... there is a fascinating concept.
If I remember correctly... that the universe and everything in it is like a cosmic child and all of existence is nothing more than that universe experiencing itself. Things like the dead gods of midkemia(one of the world/planet settings) can be brought back to life when a temple is built and peoples worship and belief brings them to life.

So perhaps its true we all create our own reality and our experiences to an extent are created from our belief in what the universe has in store for us.

Anyway from a purely physical view... Sagan said it best... "we are all of us star dust."
And if all that is and was and will be is truly connected together back to some big bang beginning. Then maybe we are all of us on a voyage that leads back to the beginning... homeward bound. Enjoy.


----------



## beat_tramp (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive seekd and embraced so many paths/philosophys,etc.,etc. .. currently embrace Eastern Orthodox Christianity but am absolutely amazed that I am finding by simply working the program outlined in AA what people like fucking climb the Himalayas in search of.God is at hand lietrally.The "Kingdom of Heavan" is at hand literally.It literally simply requires believing that there is a power greater than you.Ive heard it said that people that just honestly cannot make themselves believe what religious or spiritual people believe and seem to enjoy/benefit from have even just picked something outside themselves as their "Higher Power" from a doorknob(weird but true) to a group of people(NA or AA group or any 12 step group usually) to the simple energy that maintains the universe to "Universal Spirit" etc. ,etc. all the way to Jesus or Krishna or Allah and son(in other words these are the various notions people have as their higher power in order to work something that works like magic the next step being Step 2 - Came to believe that a power greater than ourselves can restore us to sanity.(I know is starts getting sticky or complicated for alot of people here but in continues into Step 3 - Made a decision to turn our will and our lives over to the care of God - that is "God" who or whatever "God is _AS WE UNDERSTAND GOD._ The next step($) is where the magic really really starts happening but it wont if you dont FORCE yourself to do it.Write down every person,principle or institution we ever been pissed off at.Explain why.And then you have to analyze very simply what exactly is it that this hurts.For me its usually my pride.In the case of righteous indignation - who or whatever you believe Jesus to be wethere a fictional character or God infleshed - if you follow the teaching to "turn the other cheek" ,forgive,etc. in a thorough "4th step" what happens is that these things - these resentments that have been blocking our connection to the Divine gets unblocked and its as if your inner self comes out into the sunlight.....This is where Im at right now...Just starting though...Its real.


----------

